# TTC buddy wanted. 26yrs old with PCOS & 10DPO



## emiemin

Hi ladies,
I'm looking for genuine buddies that will post updates just as i would. This is a good outlet for me and it would be great to share it with others. I'd prefer ladies around the same DPO as myself however all are still welcome :thumbup: I'll post all my current symptoms and experiences from 6DPO until now (10DPO) once I have a buddy or two :winkwink: 
Just a pre-warning i do tend to go into detail sometimes :coffee: so patience is a must lol :happydance:
Anyway hope to see some TTC ladies waiting out this agonizing 2WW with me :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

Also feel free to check our my BBT...all feedback appreciated


----------



## emiemin

ok well seeing as i've had no replies i figure i'll turn this into my TTC Journal...maybe it'll help others and it's a good outlet for me :flower:
So here it goes (warning it's pretty detailed:winkwink:)

Just a little history; I'm 26 yrs old, TTC with DH for just over 2 yrs, diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (however not the full blown syndrome) about 1 yr ago, have had regular 26 day cycles for the past 4 months after being on a number of herbal supplements. I have only just started charting my BBT this cycle.

6DPO
Now to my confusing and stressful 2ww. I tested positive with OPK's on cycle days 10, 11, 12, had BD'd every second day until the positive then 3 days in a row, 1 day off and again 3 days in a row. I am now 6 DPO experiencing bloating/gas, backache, cravings (one minute for salty food then the next for sweets), I have had slight/dull cramps/ovary twinges (which is unusual for me), am experiencing increased insomnia (I normally don't sleep until about 2am but it's just gotten worse), and last but not least I have broken out in a few pimples/spots on my chest (which is VERY out of the ordinary for me). My temp was 36.6 (97.88F) for the past 4 days and then today it dropped to 36.5 (97.70F).

7DPO
Same symptoms as 6 DPO. Temp went up to 36.7 (98.06F). Also had a little bit of stretchy, gooey, slightly white CM

8DPO
Same symptoms as before again with the stretchy, gooey slightly white CM however only on and off if that makes sense (one toilet trip I feel almost all dried up and then the next this happens) Has anyone experienced something similar to all this and if so what was your outcome? Also had a temp dip to 36.6 (97.88F)...could this dip have been implantation or just a fall back temp? 
This whole charting thing is all new to me hence my confusion lol and from what I have read on the internet you need to be charting for a while to understand your individual temps and all that. I'm trying not to look too much into things (but I'm sure as you all know we tend to cave into over analysing everything when we want a little peanut). Anyway I again couldn't sleep last night and had a runny nose paired with watery eyes for most the night. Finally fell asleep at around 4am and when I woke up today I was feeling so exhausted - but that could be from the odd hours and stuffed up sleep cycle I&#8217;ve been having. After taking my pre-natal supplements this morning I had this sudden bout of nausea while doing the dishes - literally felt like I was going to throw up then and there (lucky I was at a sink lol) but then as quick as it came it went. I've also been getting some back aches and hip aches (feels like I&#8217;ve run a marathon). This is so strange for me as I&#8217;ve never had this happen before - EVER ...what's that about...
I've also been very gassy like you wouldn&#8217;t believe and the cramps have been on and off.

9DPO
Ok so today is cycle day 20 and 9 DPO. I have 5-6 days left until my suspected AF is due to arrive (hoping not though). I had a follow up appointment this morning with the reproductive services related to my PCOS and the doctor told me that I have to lose another 3-4 kilos if I want to successfully conceive naturally. He said that he didn't believe that the herbal supplements I&#8217;ve been on (fertilaid, fertilCM) have been allowing me to ovulate. This confuses me for 2 reasons; 1. I wasn't having any period at all up until I started the supplements and 2. I confirmed ovulation with an OPK, Saliva Ferning and Temping. Sometimes I think that doctors tend to dislike natural therapies as it takes business away from them, I don't know but after my appointment I was feeling kind of lousy .

Symptoms today were some light on/off back/body aches, VERY bloated, constipated for most of the day and then all of a sudden after dinner I had diarrhea (sorry TMI). I also had some very sharp cramping here and there, but I'm putting that down to the constipation. I was also feeling quite tired this afternoon and needed to lay down, however, I didn't nap but felt a tingling sensation throughout my body like I had exercised excessively...weird. Also forgot to mention that my temp went up this morning from 36.6 (97.88F) to 36.80 (98.24F). I took a HPT with FMU and as I expected a BFN.
Well that's all I can think of right now...not in the best of moods today so hopefully tomorrow will be brighter 

10DPO
I'm now cycle day 21 and 10dpo. My symptoms today; I've been extremely bloated however the gas has settled a little (thank goodness lol) one thing I realized today is that I normally have very regular and normal bowel movements between 2-3 times a day however probably the last week I've noticed that I'm not having as many - I'd be lucky to go once a day now and even then it's a very small amount compared to normal (feels like my body is absorbing everything and leaving very little to excrete (sorry TMI I know lol)) but this is very out of the ordinary for me and not something I have experienced in the past (I normally get more frequent BM's as AF draws closer), not sure what&#8217;s going on...Also had a temp rise this morning from 36.80 (98.24F) to 36.90 (98.42F) so not sure what&#8217;s going on there also...
I've been feeling like AF is on her way though and just don't feel pregnant but obviously hoping I am. AF is due in about 4-5 days now (I have a 25-26 day cycle) so I'll probably give in and POAS in 3-4 days (I'm an addict lol) 
I don't have any more cramping today and all the body aches have slowly disappeared. 
Because of my PCOS I could just be experiencing a change in cycles...it's so unpredictable some times.

11DPO
Temp went up this morning to 37.0 (98.6F) but I'm starting to think the temps are related to my PCOS. Took a HPT and again BFN (couldn't help myself i've become a POAS addict). I got a metallic taste in my mouth this evening (exactly like the taste of blood). I haven&#8217;t had much cramping today just still feeling very bloated and a little gassy. I&#8217;ve also had this pressure feeling in my uterus; it&#8217;s not cramps but just feels strange. Noticed that my breasts are feeling heavier however I have had this with previous non successful cycles so I&#8217;m ruling that out as a possible pregnancy symptom.

So anyway that&#8217;s where I am at the moment...any suggestions, opinions or feedback ladies...would be greatly appreciated :thumbup: Also check out my chart and tell me what you think.

Kindest Regards
Emi


----------



## JJules611

Hi!! I am on 11DPO today!
I tested and got a BFN but I am still hopeful! I'm going to try and test again tomorrow. I don't have many symptoms just slighted bloated (i ate a big dinner last night though:haha:) and I feel little crampy twinges every now and then. 

When are you testing again?


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,

today i'm 12dpo and all my symptoms, but the bloating, have pretty much disappeared :wacko:
my temp also went down slightly today to 36.8 (98.24F) so not sure about that. I'm thinking I want to wait until AF is due to test again (2-3 days) but i'll probably give in and test again tomorrow :blush: but i will try and hold out :thumbup:
Keep me updated with your 2ww and anything new :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi,
I never bbt before so I'm not to familiar with temps. Is that a good sign that your temp dropped?? I'm gonna test tomorrow morning , I can't help my poas obsession:blush: I hope we both get a bfp in the next day or so. Keep me posted :flower::hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Yeah I'm new to the charting thing also (only started from cd1 of this cycle) from what i have read on the internet if your bbt starts to drop it could mean that AF is on her way...but whose to know, there are so many different things happening out there. every woman is different so lets keep our FX'ed :flower:
Make sure you keep me updated if you test tomorrow...GOODLUCK :flower: :hugs:


----------



## TraceC

Hi Emi, I have a regular 26 day cycle too. Been TTC for 5 months. but behind you in the cycle days. AF showed up to days ago, so just waiting and getting ready for the BD  Going to start using OPKs this month, and am going to research into the ins and outs of BBT. Good luckt o both of you ladies, hope you get that BFP!


----------



## emiemin

Hey Trace that's great we can be TTC buddies (thanks for the request, have accepted happily :thumbup: ) I hope this is your month :flower:
I'm due for AF in about 2-3 days (my cycles are generally 25/26 days) Keep me updated on how you go with all the charting and OPK stuff maybe I can help (i've researched so much on BBT charting that i'm becoming more confident in reading them) Good luck hun I hope we all get our BFP this month :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Just a quick Journal update for today;

12DPO
Temp dropped this morning to 36.8 (98.24F) so feeling a little discouraged today. The only symptoms Ive had today are that Im still quite bloated with a little gas, just all round tired feeling and more frequent urination. 
I started my diet and exercise routine today so I hope that doesnt interfere with my cycle but it has to be done!
Oh and I also had a slight headache today around dinner time  didnt last long though. Hopefully my temp goes up tomorrow..FXed.


----------



## JJules611

Hi Trace! Good luck to you this month as well.

I'm 13 dpo today and got a BFN this morning :nope:
Did you test Emi? I'm feeling so discouraged. I have a feeling this is not my month.

I just bought a BBT thermometor , OPK's and hpts online.

Theres still hope until AF arrives but with lack of ANY symptoms hopefully next month will be the month.


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules, 

It's not over yet!! At least until AF shows her ugly face :gun: Just a quick update for this morning; I'm also 13dpo today and my temp went back up this morning (higher than any other day this cycle) to 37.2 (98.96F). Also noticed increased very wet/watery CM...not sure what that means :wacko: I did give in like you and test this with FMU and again BFN. Let's keep our FXed that this is all our month :thumbup: I am starting to feel like i'm out for this cycle but I'm holding on to that glimmer of hope that maybe this one stuck...Keep me posted hun :hugs:


----------



## TraceC

Hi Jules, keep positive, it ain't over till the Witch shows her ugly face! And remember not everyone notice's syptoms straight away either. I remember the 1st month we started, I could of sworn I was Pregnant. I had a metallic taste in my mouth, and when I smelt some red meat being cooked, I totally gagged at it lol. And I had weird cravings, but AF showed up on time still. Was just my body playing tricks on me.

I'm going to stay postive this month, and continually think that this is my month! Good luck girls.


----------



## emiemin

Hey ladies,

I think I'm out this month :cry: I had spotting earlier today when i wiped (it was mixed with gooey clear CM). I'll keep you girls posted but I'm not very hopeful :cry: Hopefully next month for me :thumbup:
Good luck to both of you I hope you get your BFP's this month :flower:


----------



## TraceC

Could be implantation spotting..... FX thats it! Your not out till the Witch shows up. And if she does, theres always next month xx


----------



## emiemin

Thanks Trace, but i think that 13dpo is too late for implantation (from what I have read). All my symptoms have also disappeared now but I just have that feeling that AF is on her way. I have previously had spotting like this right before AF arrived. I'm due in about 1-2 days so I'm pretty certain she will come. I need to concentrate on losing those extra kilos and hopefully get a BFP next cycle. Keep me posted on your situation and i'll let u girls know of any changes...
I really hope you get your BFP this month and wish you all the luck in the world but if by chance you don't i really hope we can wait out this 2ww next cycle together :)
Baby Dust to you xx


----------



## JJules611

Hi girls,

I'm out this month, the :witch: got me this morning :nope:
I should ovulate again on or around March 29th. Thank you for the support ladies it truly means so much :hugs:

Emi are you still spotting or was it AF?
Trace where are you in your cylce?


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules i'm also out as AF got me this afternoon :cry: 
how long are your cycles normally? Mine are between 25-26 days. Not sure when I ovulate as it's hard to pinpoint with the PCOS but will keep you posted :flower: Keep me updated on your cycle this month also as we seem to have close timing :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi,
I have a 28 day cycle. I do OPKS to be sure when I am ovulating. I read that taking mucinex (NOT mucinex DM) helps with CM and baby asprin thickens up your lining. Thinking about trying this out. What do you think? Have you ever heard of this?

I can't wait t ovulate again! DO you use OPKS?


----------



## JJules611

Hey girls are you still on here? Tomorrow is supposed to be my big O day, I'm doing OPKS and Bd'ing like crazy :haha:


----------



## emiemin

JJules611 said:


> Hey girls are you still on here? Tomorrow is supposed to be my big O day, I'm doing OPKS and Bd'ing like crazy :haha:

Hey Jules good luck this month I really hope you get a BFP :flower: I think I'm around 5-6 DPO but am not completely sure as I haven't taken any OPK's this month (sort of a break from POAS lol) My temps have been all over the place but i think that's bcos i've been sick every week :cry: first had a bout of gastro and now a chest infection. Sucks big time...i'll update my chart so maybe you could have a look and see what you think?..Let me know how your going and any updates :thumbup: FXed for you :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

i just wanted to say good luck in trying, Emi. i know how hard charting can be with PCOS and im happy you have been able to try to decipher yours! keep it up and hoping for your BFP this month!


----------



## JJules611

Hi Girls!

Emi any news? Hope your feeling better!!
I did OPK this month and I ovulated two days later then normal. So I am 3 dpo right now. FX this is our month!
Hi CanAmFam!


----------



## emiemin

CanAmFam said:


> i just wanted to say good luck in trying, Emi. i know how hard charting can be with PCOS and im happy you have been able to try to decipher yours! keep it up and hoping for your BFP this month!

hey hun, thanks for the support and yeah PCOS just throws everything outta whack making it so difficult to chart :wacko: I noticed you also have it, how do you manage it? how severe do you have it? sorry a little to personal so only answer if your comfortable :flower: 

Jules; How you been hun? No news yet except that my breasts feel very heavy (but no pain) - but I have had this happen before AF in the past so could be nothing..I'm feeling much better though (finally got rid of the chest infection). Have lost 2.5KG to date so am slowly on my way to hopefully improving my chances..and if not I'll probably start ovulation induction meds middle of May. So keeping my FX and hopes high :happydance:

Good Luck Ladies I really hope that we all get to see our BFP's very very very soon :winkwink:

:hugs: to all


----------



## JJules611

Glad to hear you are feeling better and congrats on the weight loss :happydance:

How many DPO are you? I am 5 DPO today. I hope this is our month!!
Are you starting clomid? DO you see a specialist? Will this be your first pregnancy?

Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## emiemin

JJules611 said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better and congrats on the weight loss :happydance:
> 
> How many DPO are you? I am 5 DPO today. I hope this is our month!!
> Are you starting clomid? DO you see a specialist? Will this be your first pregnancy?
> 
> Have a great day! :flower:

Thanks hun much appreciated :flower:
I'm not sure what DPO I am as I didn't use OPK's this month to detect ovulation but I'm due for AF in 2-3 days so FX she doesn't show (for the right reason). :thumbup:
I really hope this is our month also so all fingers and toes crossed :winkwink:
I'm not sure yet which meds i'll be on as I have to wait until my appointment in may. I see the reproductive services specialists at the Royal Womans Hospital. This will be my first pregnancy so am really looking forward to my first BFP :flower:
how are you feeling? any unusual symptoms? Keep me posted hun :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi!

Are you going to test the day AF is due or before that?
I am a POAS addict! I ordered tests in bulk because my POAS habit was getting too expensive :haha::blush:

I feel great, no symptoms yet. If we get our BFP this month we may have Christmas babies!! FX for us! :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,

That would be so awesome - Christmas babies - I've always wanted a December baby (but as they say beggers can't be choosers so I'd be happy with any month really lol) :thumbup:
I was also a POAS addict and it was costing me an arm and a leg so now i'm in 'rehab' lol :haha: withdrawal is sooo hard lol :haha: but i'll probably just wait and if AF doesn't show I'll test 2 days later just to be sure. I'm due for AF on Saturday 9th April so hoping the witch doesn't show :winkwink:
I have noticed that my nipples seem to be a little darker and I had unbelievable indigestion last night paired with a weird pressure/cramping feeling that was making me feel a little nauseas - so bad that I couldn't sleep and kept running to the toilet. But i'm not getting high hopes as it could just be AF on her way :shrug:
So you said you feel great with no symptoms yet - is this normal for you or is this something new not feeling anything? I really hope this is it for us both and we get our BFP's. Goodluck hun keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

I told myself I would wait to test until AF is due but of course I tested this morning with internet cheapies! I always buy them but I never trust them! 

Last pregnancies (sadly ended in M/C, but I didn't have many symptoms either) But I also wasn't as obsessed as I am now so I might have just not have been aware of them. With the twin pregnancy I did have sore boobs at about 5 weeks.

It has come to a point where if I feel a little naseous I get excited :haha:

So you will be testing on Monday? Oh how great would that be if we get our BFP together and then we can continue to obsess!!


----------



## emiemin

I don't trust the internet cheapies either...I also tried the cheap OPK's and they couldn't detect ovulation for me...I confirmed ovulation with the Forelife OPK and decided to test with the cheapie just to see and it came up as negative :shrug: I don't use them anymore hence why I have to cut down the POAS :haha:
I'm so sorry about your losses that must be the hardest thing to go through :cry: Big :hugs: your way :flower:
I know what you mean about all the symptom spotting and obsession...I'm right there with you :haha: Oddly enough though is I haven't really had any symptoms today - no cramping, no bloating - which is odd as i'm due for AF tomorrow and normally get some signs she's on her way :shrug: The only thing is last night I had a sore hip and tight back...I suffer from back problems so that could be just another flare up but the hips....:wacko: I don't know I suppose maybe my pre AF symptoms could be changing with the weather :shrug:
I have a feeling that AF is on her way and she's just playing mean mind tricks with me :growlmad: But if she doesn't show tomorrow I'll probably give in and POAS on Sunday...
FX for us and I really hope AF keeps away :gun: and we get our BFP this month...can't wait to obsess about something different lol :flower:


----------



## JJules611

Hi EMi,
So I had cramps last night and my nipples this morning are slightly sore! So to feed my POAS addiction I used and OPK an it came up positive?! Im so confused now. I had a positive OPK March 31st. Then of course I took a HPT and BFN. 

I had alot of EWCM this morning too? Sign of pregnancy or am I ovulating AGAIN?!

SO confused :wacko:


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,
I'm guessing your now 8 dpo?...I have read that women can have a second LH surge (which is what the OPK's detect) if they didn't ovulate the first time round, so the body tries to correct the issue and attempt ovulation again. There's no real way to confirm 100% ovulation but if you temp as well as monitor CM in addition to OPK's your more likely to have a higher percentage of confirming ovulation. So maybe you didn't ovulate when you originally thought and your ovulating in the next 12 - 24 hours. I have read of OPK's being used as a pregnancy test however they aren't so reliable as some women (including me) always see a second line. But then again some women have turned out to be pregnant with a positive OPK so I wouldn't rely on them as a pregnancy test. I mean I'm no specialist but I have read my fair share of information on the net and have a better understanding of my cycles...but every woman is different. Don't worry yourself too much just BD like crazy again and hopefully you'll catch the little peanut :flower:
Just an update on my situation; I'm due for AF today and she hasn't showed up yet :wacko: I gave in and POAS yesterday afternoon and of course it was instantly a BFN so I left it on my dresser and headed out for the day. So 5 hours later I came home and decided to have a quick look before throwing it away and what did I see.....a very very very VERY faint positive :wacko: I thought about the notion of it being an evap line however every HPT I have taken in the past (and believe me there have been many) this has never happened before. I've left tests on the dressers for hours, even days and not even a hint of a second line appeared. So I'm really confused because I took another last night and it was a BFN. Checked it this morning and still nothing. So I'm thinking maybe it was that 1 test that has an evap line out of the many many many I have taken. But then when I think about it again it couldn't have happened at a worse time as now AF hasn't showed today and this has really rocked my boat - if you know what I mean. I've decided to re-test on Monday making it my 3rd day late if she doesn't show by then. Also I've noticed my temps are staying in the higher region however this also happened my last cycle and AF still showed her ugly face.
What do you think? Any opinions on this? Would love to hear :flower:

Hopefully this is our month Jules...FXed :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi!

What kind of HPT did you use? I have experienced evap lines with equate pregnancy tests and some tests with blue lines as opposed to pink.

Does the line have any color to it or is it clear? Do you have any symptoms? I never experienced evap lines wth FRER! Like I read everywhere though, a line is a line which = a bfp!! I really hope its a BFP for you! So you will test again in 2 days?

I wish we could do at home blood tests, that would solve all of our guess work! 

Not sure what is going on with me I still had a positive opk this morning?! Took 2 different HPT and it was a BFN! I'm soooo confused. I was so upset this morning I started crying over everything. The thing is my sister in law and I were pregnant at the same time and we were only a week apart!! Then I had a miscarriage and lost my twins :nope: My sister in law is having her baby tomorrow and I am so happy for her, but I can't stop thinking that I would have been having my babies this week too. Tough week. Sorry I just needed to vent. I really hope we getour BFPs! I also wanted to thank you, it really means so much being able to share our exeriences. :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,

I have always used the same pregnancy and ovulation test brand - Forelife - they have a sensitivity of 10mIU (the most sensitive on the market, well in Australia anyway). I tried the internet cheapies at one point however found them ineffective for detecting ovulation so haven't purchased them again. I have never experienced an evap line with all my testing - so this is a first - and like I mentioned I only use one brand. I have however purchased 2 different other brands yesterday to try. I took one this morning with FMU (monday 11th) and again BFN - no second line at all even hours later. So I'm not so hopeful at this point.:cry: The 'evap' line did have color (they are a blue dye type) so very confusing :wacko: I'll probably test again on thursday and if it's still a bfn then I'll be off to the Doc.
I know how hard it must be as I did have an unvoluntary miscarriage due to domestic violence with my then fiance (i was only 17yrs so young and dumb as they say). My sister in law is also 7 weeks pregnant and the upsetting thing is that they weren't even trying :cry:
Try to keep positive Jules it's the only defense we have against an emotional meltdown :hugs: and never apologise for expressing emotion that's what we're all here for and it's always better out than bottled in :flower:
I'm really hoping we both get to experience our BFP soon..FX..:thumbup:
I also want to thank-you for opening up and sharing your experiences with me :hugs: It is great to be able to relate to someone in these trying times..so lets soldier on and keep positive together and hopefully we'll get to see those infamous 2 lines :winkwink:
Keep me posted hun and I'll definitely let you know when I test again (if I don't give in sooner and fail my 'rehab' lol) xx


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi,

Sorry to hear about your involuntary miscarriage and an abusive relationship :nope: Your a strong woman to have endured something so terrible. So glad you are currently in a better relationship and trying for a baby. All good things! :hugs:

Wow I can't believe they sell such a sensitive HPT in Australia, I buy the sensitive ones off the internet (but I have come to learn too that they really are not accurate!!) <---waste of money!!

I have never done BBT charting maybe I will try it next cycle if this month isn't my month. Do you find BBT charting helpful?

I am going to visit my sister-in laws baby in an hour and I am afraid I am going to have a breakdown. I don't want to cry in front of anyone its just so bitter sweet and I know you know exactly how I feel, having your sister in law pregnant too. Its so hard. 

I promised myself after this month, if I don't get my BFP I am going to TRY to not think about it to much. Getting pregnant has consumed my life to the point i just paid an internet conception psychic $10 to tell me when I will fall pregnant :haha::wacko: I saw a forum on here where alot of woman have got a tarot reading from her and she was accurate, I don't want to pull you into my madness :haha: but her name is JennyRenny. I know its just entertainment but I think I am losing it :blush:

Keep me posted when you test again. I am going to test tomorrow morning, I can't help myself. Hope your having a great day! My FX for both of us xx
:hug:


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,

I have read that BBT charting for a woman with PCOS is pointless as it's not always accurate due to the hormonal imbalance however I find it helpful for me as I'm slowly beginning to understand my cycles a little better. It also helps me confirm ovulation a little more than just an OPK & CM. But in saying that I may not have ovulated this cycle even though FF pinpointed it on the 25th March so it's hard to say in my situation.
Still no sign of AF and another bfn this morning so have pretty much lost hope and put all this down to my PCOS acting up :cry:
I think i'll just wait until this weekend and if AF hasn't shown up I'll pop in to see a local GP (although I think I know what they are going to say anyway). This is getting so frustrating and with all the continued bfn I'm starting to ask myself if this will ever happen for me!..
I hope you held up ok with the visit to your sister in law..I know how difficult it must have been for you :hugs:
I know what you mean by 'consuming' your life...it's the same for me. I'm just going to continue changing my lifestyle and losing more weight and if this doesn't happen for us naturally I may even look into IVF for next year. I'm sort of at my wits end if you know what I mean :growlmad:
As for the conception psychic....I don't know if I could trust someone to give me what could be false hope..I have enough let down with all the negative tests as it is. But that's not to say that I'm a non-believer...What did she predict for you? If you don't mind me asking..
And don't worry your not losing it..us women will go to any lengths when we really want something :haha:
So have you tested again? When will you test again?

Keep me posted hun...big :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi 

Another BFN today :nope:
I'm starting to think that when I got a positive OPK at 8 DPO I was ovulating but me and my husband Bd'd the day after I got the positive OPK. Do you think thats to late or is there still hope?

So now I am counting from April 8th as my O day?! Who knows , I am so confused this cycle :wacko: 

Have you gone to the GP before? What have they said? I would consider IVF also if we are not successful in a years time. 
Why do you feel you did not ovulate this month?

My husband is great with dieting and nutrition and working out if you want some dieting tips! I gained weight after my miscarriage because I was so depressed, I gained 10lbs in a month and continued gaining. I'm back on track now but its hard.

The conception psychic is crap hahaha I got two readings from two different ones, I think I was secretly looking for hope? Which is ridiculous from an online conception psychic:haha: I do believe in medium psychics and I have had some crazy experiences with one that I went to but the online psychics I am SURE is just a ripoff to pull vulnerable TTC woman in (like me :haha:)

One psychic said I will get my BFP in October 2011 and it will be a boy (I was soooo upset because it was so far away) Then I had to give myself a reality check that this stuff is not real! Sooo then i got one more reading from another psychic that alot of woman on here raved about.. Her name was Ruby..she predicted that I will get my BFP, or concieve or give birth in APRIL. SO either get my BFP this April or have a due date of APril 2012. I felt better with that "prediction". 

Thank you for all your support, as always :hugs:
Hope your having a great day! It's rainy, cold, windy and miserable here today, can't wait to leave work and lay in bed!
xx


----------



## emiemin

Hey Jules,

So sorry I haven't posted in a while, I pinched a nerve in my back and have been MIA for the past week or so...am slowly recovering..

Anyway what's your update? Have been thinking about you these past few days and couldn't wait to check here for any updates...

I'm officially 8 days late for AF today and still testing negative. My last test was on monday (just before I did my back) and it was BFN but again a day later showed a positive second line. I used a different pharmacy brand this time round and with the pink dye instead of the blue as I've read that the pink dye is less likely to give you evap lines. But there is a definite second line there that is pink and that showed up the next day so I have no clue what's going on. I haven't retested since but now that i'm on the road to recovery I'll probably POAS tomorrow morning. If its bfn again i'm going to the docs this week definitely. As far as symptoms go it's been difficult to tell because of my back and all the medication but one thing that stands out the most for me is the constant farting (TMI i know sorry lol). It's worse than ever even DH said I'm nearly as bad as him lol..so not sure if that medication related or something else. Also my temps have stayed elevated and not dropped below coverline since 2 dpo so I don't know.:shrug:

Anyway keep me updated and let me know what you think and what's going on with you :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hii!! I was hoping to hear from you I was thinking about you yesterday, worried that you hadn't written back. I was hoping everything was ok! Oh man a pinched nerve, those are such a pain in the ass and uncomfortable! Hope your feeling better!! :flower:

AHHHHH a pink positive second line, farts :haha: and no sign of AF , ooooooo I hope its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Sounds promising!!!! I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow after you test again!!

AF was due for me APril 14th and no sign of her!! But I do believe I ovulated a week later then normal so I'm figuring my period will be a week late (due the 22nd now) I tested this morning (I am 9DPO today) but BFN. Only symptom is I had a major emotional mood swing today :blush: Not very typical of me. I am going to test again tomorrow morning!!

AHhhhhh I hope we get our BFP's!!!!!!!!! Keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Tell me about it..the worst pain I have ever felt...glad that's over with and am feeling much better thanks Jules :flower:
I thought it all sounded positive also but I POAS this morning and a BFN..I have no idea whats going on :wacko: and don't you think that if I was preg that it would have showed up by now on a hpt..i mean i'm 9 days late and FF had confirmed ovulation on the 25th March so that would make me about 24dpo. I know now it has to do with the pcos...there's no other reason this would be happening :shrug:
Your still in with a huge chance and I really hope you get your BFP :hugs: Can't wait for you to test 2morrow...make sure you let me know...FX for you :flower:
I'll be heading to the docs sometime this week so i'll keep you posted ad thanks for all your support it's so hard all this TTC stuff and I think if we didn't have an outlet we'd all go mad lol :haha:
Keep me posted hun and GL :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Another BFN this morning :nope:

I'm starting to get frustrated. I think I need to enter POAS rehab with you :haha:! I feel like I keep setting myself up for dissapointment and it is really getting to me.

I feel like I am out this month only because my cycle was very weird and I ovulated so late. Next time I ovulate (figuring I'll be back on track) DH will be away on vacation with his buddies for a bachelor party :nope: 

I'm still cheering for your BFP this month!! I know what your saying about the HPT should pick up the hormone by now, but you never know!!!! Hopefully the doc will do some bloodwork to confirm for you. 

Without you as my outlet I would go crazy. There is only so much DH can sit and listen to me obsess!! He said to me "don't buy anymore HPT's just wait until you miss your period" I was like.. "YEAAAAAH OK, I can't help myself!!" :haha: They just don't get it!

Hope you feeling great and having a good day! Goodluck at the doc and Keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Well I went to the docs this morning and explained my situation. He told me to wait 1 more week before doing a blood test just to be certain if I am pregnant that there's enough HCG to detect. He also referred me for an ultrasound to check up on the pcos. So I'll be getting my bloods done on Saturday and I went for my ultrasound today. The doc who did the ultrasound didn't really say much except that there are still many cysts on my ovaries and that he suspects that I did ovulate but wasn't 100% sure. He also said that if I am pregnant it's too soon to see via ultrasound.
This has given me new hope that I may have just ovulated later than FF thought. At least there's that chance that ovulation occurred. So slightly more hopeful than the previous days :thumbup:
I'll get my blood results next wednesday (if I do them on saturday) so looking forward to that. At least I'm getting somewhere now and if I'm not preggos then the doc will start me on ovulation induction drugs which is about time.
I'd been seeing a specialist at the womans hospital for the past year and they've not helped me out at all...I go to a local GP and within a week I'm making progress...go figure hey :shrug:
I've been having unbelievable heartburn and indigestion these last couple of days and seems alot worse today :wacko:

How are you feeling hun? so remind me now what dpo are you? Maybe your just testing too early (like any POAS addict lol). I know about needing an outlet and DH only being able to absorb so much lol..You've been my savior through all this TTC stuff and if it wasn't for you I think I would have gone a little mental :wacko: lol
I had tried posting on another forum looking for some advice but it was so difficult to keep up with everyone and I kinda felt like my situation didn't get the attention I needed...so I much prefer this one on one thing...so much more helpful and more personal...so a big thank you to you :flower:

anyway let me know whats happening big :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hey Emi!

With my last pregnancy I had crazy heartburn and indigestion! Especially at night! Good signs of pregnancy!! Oh that is great to hear that he suspects you ovulated, I'm excited for you to get your blood work! Have you taken anymore HPTs? So glad to hear you are getting the assistence you need from the GP and if its not your month then the meds to help you ovulate will increase your chances!! Your on your way to that BFP!!

I'm about 11 dpo (bc I ovualted a week later then I had originally thought). I didn't take a HPT this morning which is a record :haha: I'm trying to follow in your footsteps of POAS rehab, Although I think I might relapse tomorrow morning :haha: 

You have been my savior as well :flower: I look forward to hearing from you and sharing with you. FX still for both of us this month, we arn't out yet not until AF arrives!!! :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Wow that's exactly when I get it - more so at night than any other time..But strange that I have barely any other symptoms at all - no sore BB's, very very light cramping occasionally, no unusual symptoms really :wacko: oh but I have noticed that there are a lot of VERY noticeable veins through both my breasts...I usually have some visible ones normally but these are way more pronounced than usual and running straight to my nipple which is something I haven't noticed before :wacko:
I'm excited for me too!!:happydance: cant wait to get the bloods done and get my results...sooooo nervous :blush:
I haven't POAS since the last time (rehab must be working but I think I'm going to have a relapse 2morrow with you lol):haha:
Make sure you let me know if you POAS and the results....I really hope it's a BFP for us both this month :flower:and if it is we'll be due the same time just on different sides of the world lol :winkwink:
Are you feeling any different? Any symptoms yet?

Keep me posted as always :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Af came this morning :nope: 

onto the next cycle now. Hopefully next cycle will be the magic one for me!!

How are you feeling, did you relapse :haha: this morning and POAS?
I can't wait to hear back from you!!! You have promising signs of a BFP!!! Ohhh my FX for you :hugs: 

From across the world... I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month xx :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Hey Hun sorry for the lack of msg just letting u know that my computer got a virus and I haven't been able to use at all. I'm in the process of fixing it so when it's up and running I'll give a complete update. Hope all is well with u 
Big hugs


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi,

I can't wait to hear your update! I still have AF :growlmad: I can't wait to ovulate again and POAS:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Hey hun finally fixed my computer...had to back up everything and reinstall windows...such a pain in the rear :growlmad:
Anyway still no AF for me...I got bloods taken on saturday and am going for the results in about 30mins...am soooo nervous...
I know the feeling of wanting AF to stop so you can begin your next cycle...it'll happen soon enough. Are you temping thins cycle? OPK's? I really hope we both get our BFP soon.
My brother called this morning and told me that his wife went in for an ultrasound today and they couldn't see a heartbeat so suspected early miscarriage :cry: I'm so sad for them and was really looking forward to becoming an aunty...I just hope that she is ok as this is her first pregnancy/miscarriage :cry:
Well I'm off to the docs i'll post an update later tonight...keep your FX for me :flower: Hope your well and can't wait to continue this journey with you :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

I'm laying in bed and my phone alerted me that I had a message, I was so excited to see it was a message from you and to hear your update!!! My fingers are crossed and I am thinking about you!! I can't wait for your update on your blood results ahhhhh please be a BFP!!!!! I'm writing you from my phone right now and I will have it on all night!! I hope you post again tonight 
And I am so sorry to hear about your brothers terrible news, it hits all too close to home for me I actually cried when I read that. I am sending my love across the world to them. Tell her to get a second opinion!!! I have a crazy story for you with my twin miscarriage, ill fill you in tomorrow. Do you have Facebook? 
Ahhh I hope you are getting great news right now and I can't wait to hear from you!!!!! Xx


----------



## emiemin

hey hun I'm so sorry I didn't post sooner I ended up spending the night with my sister in law for support..she did get a second opinion and they said that it's a 99% chance its a miscarriage as the baby looks to have stopped growing at 6 weeks. She's going in for another U/S next week to confirm if she doesn't pass it naturally :cry: I'm so shattered for them and kinda feel bad that I felt bad about me not being pregnant and they were when they weren't even trying...the guilt trip is starting to settle in :cry:
My blood tests were negative :cry: and the doc said it's my pcos playing tricks on me and that I may not have ovulated yet...sooo annoying :cry: But on a good note he said that all my hormone levels are within normal ranges which is very uncommon in pcos sufferers. So that's a plus I suppose :flower:
I've got a specialist appointment on the 1st of june (the earliest I could get in) so from now till then the doc said to BD every second day in case I do ovulate sometime soon...
How are you feeling? Any updates for me...I soo look forward to hearing from you (I'm your own personal stalker lol :haha: ) How do you get alerts on your phone? I want to sign up (save the every hour checking lol :blush: )
I do have Facebook it's under Emine Darling Kruja :flower: 
I look forward to hearing your story...can't wait :hugs:
I hope all is well with you and I really hope we get our BFP sooner then later :flower:
Keep me posted big :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi :flower:

So DAMN PCOS playing tricks on you!! How cruel :growlmad:
Good thing is, is that your hormone levels are normal which is sooo important!! Glad you got an appointment at a specialist, even though its month away it will go fast, but at least you will continue to try until then. Maybe they will give you clomid to help you ovulate? You must have felt sad when you got your blood work back but keep your head up , I have faith that we will both have big preggie belly's soon!!! :hugs:

Don't feel guilty about your thoughts and your sister in laws misscarriage, although I understand where you are coming from. 

So I am due to ovulate next Thursday and my DH is going away to Austin Texas for a Bachelor party and I am going to California to visit my sister. Sooo we will have to get a big load of spermies in the day before he leaves:haha:

ok so my story. SO we went for our first ultrasound and we saw our little baby and its heartbeat. We were soooo excited. I was around 6.5 weeks at the time. We went back for a second ultrasound on a wednesday at 10.5 weeks and my doc couldn't find a heartbeat, he said the baby was "dead" and he would like to do a D and C right away. So he scheduled me then and there for a D and C that coming Friday, which was only two days later. Let me just tell you thought this doctor was a complete insensitive asshole. 
So my husband and I went home and we were absolutley devestated. The following day I started obsessing over a website called Misdiagnosed Miscarriages. I called another doctor and wanted to go for a second opinion, because I was hanging on to hope, DESPERATELY!
We went to another doctor for a second opinion and we got an ultrasound. The doc called us into his office and said "did you know you are pregnant with twins?" My husband and I almost fainted. He said the one baby has passed away but the other baby appears to be thriving and has a healthy yolk sac. So he told us to come back in a week. My husband and I went from devestated to confused/excited!!! SO we went home and told our family the news.
We went back a week later and twin number two WAS GROWING and THRIVING!! We were on :cloud9:. 
(now this is were I could kill my first doctor, he wanted to do a D and C and possibly would have killed my other baby)

So anyway we go home that night and we went out to dinner to celebrate!! 
That night at 3am I woke up with crazy cramping and stomach pain. I went to the bathroom and i started bleeding. The cramps got worse, the blood got worse. I was a mess!! Just to let you know this story is gonna get graphic but i'M SURE YOU DON'T MIND :flower: 

So I was on the toilet aand i was gushing blood everywhere and I felt something about to come out of me. I put my bare hands underneath me and pushed and I passed a big bloody clear sac. We were able to see the baby inside. We saw little arm and leg buds a body and a little head. It was so sad :cry: 
I called my doctor and asked if there was a chance the other baby was still inside of me and I just miscarried one. He told me to save the sac and come in first thing in the morning.
We went the next morning and they did an ultrasound and my uterus was empty:cry: He said that the contractions that my body was having to get rid of the baby that died, pretty much took the other healthy twin with it and I lost both of them:cry::nope: Talk about an emotional rollercoaster.

But case in point: ALWAYS GET A SECOND OPINION.

Thank you Emi for reading this huge message and letting me vent as always :flower::winkwink:

I looked you up on face book but I couldn't friend request you for some reason?? Look me up my full name is Jessica Juliano (hence Jules :winkwink:)
My main picture is of my two bulldogs.

Hope your having a great day!!! :hugs:


----------



## emiemin

OK so I THINK I friend requested the right you on facebook lol...i'm sure i'll find out soon enough :flower:

Wow Jules your story brought me to tears :cry: Your such a strong woman to have gone through all that and still kept your wits about you...wow :flower:
I don't believe that any good person should have to go through such an experience...I mean sometimes the world can be soo cruel...Like good people in good relationships trying to start a family have difficulties yet drug abusers and irresponsible people seems to breed like it was going out of fashion :growlmad: Make me sooo angry that people like yourself had to suffer :gun:
I'm so sorry for your experience and if I was there you'd be getting a big fat hug right now :hugs:

Jules stop thanking me for reading and being able to vent to...because I know your doing the same for me...:hugs: :kiss:

Now the best way to get the strongest swimmers is for him not to ejaculate for as long as possible...So if DH can keep it in his pants from now till your BD date the swimmers should be strong enough to hang around for that little bit longer (any little bit in our situations is a lot) :winkwink:

Also when you BD straight after your finished pop a pillow under your butt and try to lift your legs as far over your head as possible - and stay like this for a minimum of 20 mins - this helps the sperm travel quicker and reduces how much die (cos they drip out).:thumbup:

Just a quick note I noticed I had eggwhite CM lastnight but we didn't BD because DH was so exhausted from work. So i'm hoping we haven't missed our shot :nope:

Well keep me posted hun and good luck FX for us both :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hiii!!

Ohhh I hope you bd'd today just in case!!!!! Do you use OPK's??

Yea seriously I know what you mean about drug addicts and unfit mothers getting pregnant sooo easily... I don't understand!! :growlmad:

So I went to the doctor today (just my GP) for a sore throat and she brought up both my miscarriages and reccomended getting some bloodwork to see if there are any underlying issues. I'm going to go after my vacation to California next week but it made me so nervous, I am the worst when I have to wait for results which I am sure you can relate to!!! It just scares me that something is wrong with me :nope: ALthough I know miscarriages can be fairly common!! I'm already nervous and I didn't even get my blood drawn yet:wacko: I'm not even going to mention it to DH.

Hopefully we will have a good Bd session right before our vacation and those swimmers will, fx, hang around for the eggie! We'll see!

So how are you doing? Still no AF? how long are your cycles usually? 
And yes I promise with all my heart we will see eachother through this journey, even if one of us gets a BFP first. I hope its at the same time, that would be so much fun!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## emiemin

Hey gorgeous,
I'm sooo sorry (yet again) for the delay in response have had a flat out weekend...my sister in law stayed over at mine for a couple of nights and the other night she started getting severe sharp pains...long story short we rushed her to the hospital and they found a clot stuck in her cervix. They dislodged it and within seconds she felt fine again. The nurse said that it looks to have been the embryo, or part of, and the cervix was trying to stretch to expel it hence the severe pain. All is well now with her and she goes for a follow up U/S on thursday :thumbup:
Ok so have you had bloods drawn yet? What does the doc suspect? I really hope it's nothing (and I'm sure it isn't :flower: ) Make sure you let me know how your doing and what happens. Don't stress too much hun I'm sure it's just routine procedure to double check all is well. Big :hugs: and :kiss: your way..
As for me my cycles have been 25-26 days for the past 4 months or thereabouts. I have used OPKs however with my pcos they are highly unreliable so I figure why waste money on something that isn't accurate for me (god knows could put that money towards my HPT POAS addiction lol) I have finally had a little bit of spotting tonight so hopefully the witch will show her ugly face so I can get this show on the road :happydance:
How are you going so far in your cycle? When is/was ovulation? Any symptoms yet? ooooo my fingers are soooo tightly crossed for you....I can't wait to hear that you got a BFP this month...:flower:

FX hun lots and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Huge :hugs: xx
I've got a follow up appointment at the womans hospital on may 18th and the specialist on june 1st so I'm still a little far from a BFP yet :cry:


----------



## Caseydreamer

Hi Ladies,
I am very new to TTC forums so I just want to let you all know a bit about myself and maybe get some advice. I am 28 and I have been with my Hubby for 10 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 6 years ago now and the first thing the Doc did was put a Mirena inside me. IWhen my Hubby and I decided to TTC last year I went to the Doc and got the Mirena taken out. (Hurts like a B to put in and take out) So since then (September 12) my AF has been a little irregular, anywhere between 3 weeks to 7 weeks between them and sometimes normal bleeding sometimes spotting. In March I had some ruptured Cysts and bled for 14 days and ended up in hospital from pain and blood loss. Doc then decides to put me on Clomid starting from my next cycle. I started spotting on the 8th April and was still spotting on day 5 so I start taking the Clomid. Its possible I ovulated on the 16th April or 23rd April. Have felt a bit off for a few days and had cramping and nausea but BFN. Then Today had huge amount of EWCM so am now thinking I didn't ovulate those other days but am ovulating now. So anyway I will be taking Hubby to bed tonight just in case, but also cause am in the mood Take care guys and any advice would be great. Also had a blood test today to check my progesterone levels. Baby Dust to you all
Casey


----------



## emiemin

Hi Casey...welcome to The TTC and 2WW dilemma...which is even worse for those of us with PCOS :growlmad: I know what it's like to have very irregular periods...have you tried FertilAid? When my AF just suddenly stopped at the beginning of last year I went straight to the docs and of course had PCOS (but not the full blown syndrome). After not having a period for 4 months I started FertilAid and surprisingly my AF started back and regulated to a 24-25 day cycle. I actually ran out of FertilAid after my second last cycle (I have to order them from America) and decided to give my body a break and see what happened...Well I had 1 normal cycle after and now it's out of whack again...So I have to order some more and I would definitely recommend giving it a try...it doesn't work for everyone however it has had some good results with some people :thumbup: Anyway feel free to join us on this long frustrating journey :flower:

Jules...how you been hun? It's been too long :nope: Hows everything with you? (I did reply to your facebook msg 5 days late cos DH forgot to tell me you had msgd :dohh: ) So where are you at in your cycle? I can't wait to hear that you got your BFP :happydance: So have you had bloods drawn yet? I'm sooooo waiting for an update from you :thumbup:
Just a small update from me...I had spotting about 5 days ago and then nothing until yesterday (spotting again) Then today it's looks like the witch is here (which is actually a relief so I can start trying again) I have my follow up app with the womans hospital (the one where the docs were rude and very cold) on the 18th may so I may be starting on ovulation induction meds soon which will hopefully increase my chances :thumbup:

Well hope you well and look forward to hearing from you soon
Big :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Emi!!!!!! Hi love!!:flower:

Sooo sorry i've been MIA! I was on vacation and came home and was swamped with work!!!!

My cycles are out of whack lately... I didn't ovulate on time again this month and DH was on vacation and so as I but we did bed the day before he left, but i don't think I ovulated :nope:

I think this month I'm out! SO you go to the clinic on the 18th? yaaay hopfully they will give you something to get those eggies ready.

Did AF fully arrive? I misssssed YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## JJules611

Welcome Casey!!!:flower:


----------



## JJules611

Emi! I miss you!!
I got AF yesterday :nope:

How are you!??? Fill me in! Hope all is well.


----------



## emiemin

OMG....JULESSSSSSSSSSSSSS....I MISSSSSS YOUUUUUU :cry:

I'm sooooooooooooo sorry I've been MIA for soooo long...between mum having her op and our internet being completely screwed I've just been soo airy fairy these past couple of weeks....Please forgive me hun I hadn't forgotten about you and had you on my mind for ages :flower:
I'm soooo sorry to hear AF arrived for you but lets keep soldiering on and pray for our BFP's very very very soon :thumbup:
OK so an update lets see.....well AF arrived very very late for me back on the 10th May (oddly enough I had a pretty normal flow that lasted its usual 5 days) I may have ovulated a lot later than suspected :cry:
If I go by my usual cycles i should be due in about 6 days for my next AF but it's so unpredictable with this stupid PCOS. 
On a lighter note I have a specialist appointment on June 1st with a completely different doctor and hospital so maybe I'll get better results this time round. I haven't really kept up with my diet because of the hectic stuff these past few weeks so I'm hoping I haven't put on too much (too scared to jump on the scales lol :nope: ) 
I'm not too sure where I am in my cycle at the moment (with the pcos and everything) so I'm just sticking to the little bit of hope that maybe a peanut stuck around....if not then my next stop is the specialist :winkwink:
I'll let you know how I go either way :flower:

So enough about me how are you feeling sweets? How was your vacation? When do you think you'll be ovulating? I hope your well hun and I will try to stay in better contact (mums still in hospital so please forgive me in advance if I don't reply straight away) Let me know how your going cos I miss our girlie obsessing sessions :happydance:

Lotsa hugs, kisses and love :kiss:


----------



## JJules611

EMi!!!!!!!!! I miss you! Sorry to hear about your mom I hope she is feeling better!!!
How did your appointment on June 1st go? I miss you!

So I should ovulate around the 8th buttttt I have to say I am going :wacko: sooo I told my husband we should stop trying so hard and just enjoy our summer together!! Thats when they say it happens right? When you stop trying :wacko: :haha: I'm just trying to take a different approach here because I think i am officially going a little nuts. I did go out last weekend and got really drunk, danced, hung out with my girlfriends and had a great time so I am going to try to embrace these moments right now :dohh:

Hope all is well on your side of the world and I can't wait to hear back from you. Hugs and kisses from miles and miles away! xoxoxoxoxo :flower:


----------



## kellieg

hi im all new to this forum i have pcos after several miscarriages 2 stillbirths and a late miscarriage i did manage to get and stay pregnant right upto 38 weeks even though i had loads of severe bleeds i nearly lost him so many times but through a major miracle he held on now hes a healthy 4 year old.
we're now trying for another one so fingers crossed its not as bad as the last times 
Thankfully im living proof we can all get there just dont give up hope


----------



## emiemin

JULESSSSSSS.....OH MY GOD it's been tooooooo long :cry: With all the family dramas on my end I haven't had time for myself let alone some well needed venting :cry:
How have you been hun? hows everything coming along on your end? any great news for me? am soo looking forward to hearing from you again and hopefully pick up where we left off :flower:
My cycles have been all messed up lately so I have no idea when I'm suppose to ovulate or if i even have :cry:
I'll calculate what cycle day i'm on and get back to you (it's 2.30am here and my eyes aren't focusing very well) Let me know where your at with your cycle and yes they do say that these things happen when your least expecting :winkwink: Miss u loads babe big hugs and kisses :kiss:

Hey Kellieg thanks for that inspiring story...and i am sorry you had to go through all that before your little miracle came along :flower:
As a fellow pcos sufferer I can understand some of your frustrations (which I find sometimes over-whelming) Do you have any tips you could share? Would be greatly appreciated :flower: Hope to be hearing from you soon :thumbup:
Take care and lots of :dust::dust: to us all :happydance:


----------



## JJules611

Emi!!!!! Sorry you have a lot going on right now, no need for apologies! Life happens! I misss youuuuuuu!!

My cycles have been very strange too and I'm attributing it to stress! So thats why we are going to "stop" trying for now and I hate to say it but i feel like i'm living a little more of a normal life now since we have "stopped" trying :haha: I'm not counting days in my head, spending tons of money on OPKs, obsessing day and night... although I secretly want to :dohh: I have been holding strong.. so I guess if it happens it happens. If I don't get pregnant by the end of summer I may step it up a notch and get some blood work done just to be sure everything is ok.

Did you go to the clinic? Did you start any meds to help you ovulate? Hope all is well on your side of the world! Lots of love, hugs and kisses :hugs:

Kelli so sorry to hear about your losses, it is such a terrible thing to go through. So happy to hear you have your 4 year old miracle.. baby dust to us all!:flower:


----------



## emiemin

JULLLEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's been wayyyyyyyyyyyy too long :cry: How have you been gorgeous? Have missed our obsession sessions together although I've had sooooo much going on...between mum in hospital, dad falling ill, DH in a minor car accident, being told my beautiful rotty (dog) most likely has bone cancer, our internet not working and much more I've barely had time to scratch my own ass without being interrupted. So I do apologize I had lost touch for a while there but with fingers crossed I should be back on the ban wagon if you are...:flower:

How have you been doing? Where are you at with you cycles and TTC? Any news for me??? ooooo I hope soooo :thumbup: 

A bit of an update from my end; I had my specialist appointment on June 1st....this Doctor was amazing...so polite yet straight to the point with a plan of action :happydance: He sent me for some blood work and a hsg scan to check my fallopian tubes just to rule out any blockages which I had done today and is all clear. So now my next step is back to my specialist on Aug 3rd to hopefully start those ovulation meds. So far things are looking good and the ball has finally started rolling (bout time too lol). I'll keep you posted if your still up for these TTC chats :flower:

Well I hope all is well on your side of the world...missing you :kiss:
Lots n Loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JJules611

EMi!!!!! So hapy to hear from you :happydance:

I was just thinking about you last night, how weird is that, that I got an email from you today! We were brainwaving from across the world!

So sorry to hear you have been going through so much :nope:
Hope you folks are doing well and your dog too!!!!

Yaaaay for clear fallopian tubes and starting fertility meds soon! Crossing my fingers that you get a BFP nice and fast! :hugs:

So on my end we said we are going to "stop trying" which I'm not sure I really know how to do :haha: I am so aware of my cycles and around the time I ovulate. Currently I am due for terrible AF this Friday. I was going to hold off testing until I came back from vacation on August 3rd, but as usual I caved in and bought a 5 pack of digital tests and a 3 pack of regular answer brand tests $45 later :haha: I just took the answer brand test and a BFN :nope: ughhhhhhhhh so frustrating. Its been over a year now :nope: I am really praying this is the month! 

Good news though is I got all my scary bloodwork (which i was terrified of) and everything came back normal!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Looks like we are both on our way to A BFP! I know it, we have paid our dues ...its our time now! :thumbup:

Where are you in your cycle? I missed youuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!! xoxo Hugs and kisses and heaps of dust :flower:


----------



## emiemin

OMG we must have been brain waving cos I was thinking about you last night also :happydance:
Everyone is good now (all back on track) except for my puppy (she's 9yrs old but still a puppy in my eyes) We'll probably have to make that horrible decision pretty soon though cos she's just in so much pain (even with all her pain killers) so I'm really sad about all that :cry: She's been there through a lot of things with me over the years and I love her to bits (I must sound like a crazy animal lady but I'm a huge softie when it comes to pets) :cry:
Anyway enough about depressing stuff I was so relieved when they gave me the all clear....so now I can't wait to start my treatment and get that awesome surprise really soon :happydance:
I know what you mean about not knowing how to 'stop trying'...I was in the same boat until life took over...with everything occupying my time I went through that whole 'not trying' phase and I tell you what..it was nice for a change...no stress or constantly worrying about the TTC stuff...but now that everything has sorted itself out and founds it's place I'm back to obsessing :happydance: I don't think it's possible not to 'try' when everything else in your life is fine and that is the only thing consuming your mind....So I say F*** it I want to try and I want to obsess (with you of course...someone who knows what its like:winkwink: ) and I want to time everything and plan for our future bub :flower:

Good to hear about your bloodwork coming back all clear :happydance: I always love hearing great news :thumbup:
I believe we are definitely on our way to that infamous BFP...How cool would it be if we found out at the same time....:hugs:
So what's your plan of action from here? If you end up getting the witch on Friday were you planning on seeing a specialist or just continuing to try naturally? I really hope AF doesn't arrive for you and I get a huge fat e-mail saying you got your BFP :flower:

My cycles are still very unpredictable with the pcos however I just finished AF last week so I'm going to assume I should be ovulating around this weekend...but then again like I said unpredictable..I'll have more clarity with my cycles and ovulation when I start those meds so until then I'm just wingin' it lol :haha:

Keep me updated hun always look forward to your replies :flower:
Big hugs and kisses :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi!!

I got a BFN :nope: i was a week late getting AF and was sooo hopeful...I reallythougt I was pregnant :cry::growlmad: This is becoming so hard living month to month on this emotional rollercoaster. I'm supposed to be ovulating tomorrow and I bought OPKs, but all negative so far. My cycles have been so off lately?! Maybe from stress? 

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope shes doing better. I completley understand, my dogs are my like my children and I love them so much. I am a huge animal lover too!

Where are you in yor cycle? When do you start treaments? hope all is well by you! Miss you!!!! xox :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## emiemin

Awwwww Juleessssss....I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs: If we had a dollar for all our disappointments we'd be able to afford any treatment under the sun...:nope:
Are you thinking of seeing a specialist to doing further testing? It might be a good idea to think about it...but remember always seek a second opinion...it's been the best thing I've done for a while :flower:
Also stress is such a huge factor in fertility...especially for people like us where it has been so challenging to fall pregnant...I know it's always easier said than done (and I'm guilty of not listening to my own advice) but you need to relax and take some time out for you...the less we stress the better our bodies are at healing and hopefully giving us what we want...like I said I know it's hard and I'm also struggling to stress less but it's amazing what it actually does to our bodies...:hugs:
My puppy is still slowly deteriorating (adding to my stress) and it pains me to see her like this...she's permanently moved inside now (she has always been an outdoor dog) and I'm constantly stressed about her well-being (we can no longer spend a night away anywhere bcos I don't have the heart to leave her outside in the cold for a night) This has been stressing me out for a while now and as much as I try to relax it's just sooo hard...:cry:

Anyway I currently have AF and am on CD 5 (the witch should be on her way out soon) I started Clomid on CD 3 and will take my last dose on CD 7...this should put my ovulation around CD 12-14. Hopefully the dosage is enough for me to ovulate (I have to go for bloods on CD 21 to confirm ovulation) If I haven't ovulated then my specialist will increase the dose by 50mg until I have successfully ovulated. So FX I'll be pregnant by the end of the year :happydance: I'm also on Metmorfin which I started the day of my specialist appointment. So now that I'm all drugged up I hope to see results :thumbup:

Let me know how your going and keep me posted I have my FX for both of us and hopefully this will be our year :flower:
Miss you loads hun......:kiss::hugs:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi :flower:


Is this the first time you are trying clomid? It sure sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Thats great you will be able to pinpoint O day and start bd'ing asap!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally got my positive OPKS we bd'ed 2 days in a row then a day later so hopefully we caught the eggie!! Right now I am 4dpo so once again the countdown begins! I think i will take your advice and build up the courage to see a specalist if i don't get my BFP this month. You have inspired me and given me the courage! Thank you always for kind words and making me stay positive and hopeful :kiss: I think i have just been afraid to go to a specialist and admit to mysef that I may need help.

We have been trying for over a year now (with two MC's) :nope: 
I am going to stay hopefl for this cycle though!!!!!! :happydance:

hows your dog doing? It is so hard seeing our beloved pets get old, they don't live long enough...its not fair :nope:

Let me know asap when you ovulate!!!!! I am soooooo excited for youuuu :hugs:!! Sending love, hugs, kisses and especially babydust from across the world :hugs::kiss:


----------



## JJules611

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Emi Emi Emi... OMG I THINK I SEE A FAINT LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to re-test in the morning with FMU!!!!! omg i didn't even tell DH yet hes sleeping, I'm going to wake him up now and show him! I am 9dpo right now!! AHHHHHHHH i NEED YOU!!!! oh my goodnesssssss. It is a faint line but I see it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emiemin

Hey Hun I'm so happy for you  can u take a photo so I can analyze it with you? Sorry if I'm lacking in enthusiasm but I had to say goodbye to my puppy 3hrs ago. Hope this is it for you..lots of hugs kisses & baby dust xx


----------



## JJules611

I'm so sorry about your dog Emi. I know how hard it is. Sending hugs and kisses your way.
I got another faint line this morning but a negative on the digital.


----------



## emiemin

Hey hun, I'm so sorry for the lack in response (god knows I should be happy for you, which I definitely am, just having a hard time grieving) You probably think I'm some psycho getting so depressed over a dog but I can't help it...I miss her soooooooooo much :cry:

Anyway how are you? Are you still getting a positive? What's the go? I really hope this is it for you :flower: Keep me posted hun I'm hanging to know what's happening :hugs:

Lots and heaps of Baby Dust your way :flower:


----------



## JJules611

Hi Emi :hugs:

If you are a psycho, then I am a psycho...
I grieved over my dog "Bec" for 3 years. I was devestated and I can still cry looking at photos of her or watching video of her. You cry and grieve all you need to hun, losing a pet when they are really secretly "human" to us is so very hard. I'm sending my love to you from across the world (I hope you feel it) and just know that your pup was so very lucky to have you as a mama. 

BIG NEWS UPDATE:
So i have continued to get BFPs!!!!!! At first Iwas convinced that I was getting faint positives because I got a wacky box of HPTS!! I went out and bought a couple of digitals and different brands and 12 tests later :haha: they have ALL come back POSITIVE! 
I go to get bloodwork and an early scan on August 30th. I am only 4 weeks and 3 day right now... super early. I don't really feel pregnant other then being really bloated...so naturally because of my two past pregnancies, I am terrified! I am scared to get an early scan but I am hoping it puts my mind at ease. 

Where are you in your cycle? Did you go to the doc to see if you were ovulating? Fill me in!! I miss you! :kiss:


----------



## JJules611

Sad I haven't heard back from you :cry:


----------



## JJules611

I thought we would have def kept in touch no matter what :blush: 
Sad that you have lost touch with me after I told you about my BFP :nope:

Well good luck to you and babydust :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

JJules611 said:


> I thought we would have def kept in touch no matter what :blush:
> Sad that you have lost touch with me after I told you about my BFP :nope:
> 
> Well good luck to you and babydust :hugs:

still looking for a buddy? :flower: I'm 27 and had a recent miscarriage, blighted ovum as well. good luck to you xx


----------



## JJules611

Hi Lomelly!! :hugs:

So sorry to hear about your MC, I know how difficult it is. :nope:
How are you feeling? Are you starting to try again?

Is this your first pregnancy? :flower: I'm sending babydust to you!!!!


----------



## lomelly

Yes, it was my first pregnancy, and we are going to TTC again after this first cycle ends... or maybe I might not even wait, I'm impatient with this whole TTC business lol. I can't imagine going through two losses like you did, but I'm glad you have a sticky bean now. Hope to be joining you soon, just waiting to ovulate (started temping as soon as bleeding stopped)! How I love the waiting game....... not!


----------

